# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Killie hybridization risk

## nonamethefish

Just curious...but what are the chances of accidentally crossing two species(say...Fp. sjoestedti and Fp. gardneri) in an aquarium of both species? I read some of Scheels experiments and it seemed for the most part the hybrids died in the egg. Are these two distantly related enough to be safely put together?

Thanks! Feel free to discuss any other issues on keeping locations and species here also.

----------


## TyroneGenade

Crossing of _sjoestedti_ with _Fp. spoorenbergi_ by a friend in SA yielded a very interesting assortment of fish that looked like neither fish... at least as far as the males were concerned. One couldn't tell the hybrid females from the real deals though... 

That said, hybridization is possible and the eggs may well survive to hatch. I do think that your mature SJO would most likely see the GAR as food rather than mates.

tt4n

----------

